# Pequeño, sencillo y completo programador de pic's



## reyvilla (Jun 7, 2010)

Hola, me gustaría dejar una imagen de mi programador de PIC's el cual hemos probado con muy buenos resultados con los siguientes modelos:.

*MICROCONTROLADORES LÍNEA: Gama Base*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PIC10F200​PIC10F202
PIC10F204
PIC10F206
PIC12F508
PIC12F509
PIC12F510
*MICROCONTROLADORES LÍNEA: Gama Media*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PIC12F629​PIC12F635
PIC12F675
PIC12F683
PIC16F627
PIC16F627A
PIC16F628
PIC16F628A
PIC16F648A
PIC16F630
PIC16F636
PIC16F639
PIC16F648A
PIC16F676
PIC16F684
PIC16F685
PIC16F687
PIC16F688
PIC16F689
PIC16F690
PIC16F73
PIC16F74
PIC16F76
PIC16F77
PIC16F716
PIC16F737
PIC16F747
PIC16F767
PIC16F777
PIC16F83
PIC16F84
PIC16F84A
PIC16F87
PIC16F88
PIC16F818
PIC16F819
PIC16F870
PIC16F871
PIC16F872
PIC16F873
PIC16F873A
PIC16F874
PIC16F874A
PIC16F876
PIC16F876A
PIC16F877
PIC16F877A
*MICROCONTROLADORES LÍNEA: PIC18F *
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​PIC18F242
PIC18F248
PIC18F252
PIC18F258
PIC18F442
PIC18F448
PIC18F452
PIC18F458
PIC18F1220
PIC18F2220
PIC18F2320
PIC18F2331
PIC18F2410
PIC18F2420
PIC18F2431
PIC18F2455
PIC18F2480
PIC18F2510
PIC18F2515
PIC18F2520
PIC18F2525
PIC18F2550
PIC18F2585
PIC18F2610
PIC18F2620
PIC18F2680
PIC18F4220
PIC18F4320
PIC18F4331
PIC18F4410
PIC18F4420
PIC18F4431
PIC18F4455
PIC18F4480
PIC18F4510
PIC18F4515
PIC18F4520
PIC18F4525
PIC18F4550
PIC18F4580
PIC18F4585
PIC18F4610
PIC18F4620
PIC18F4680

Es un programador en circuito "ICSP", pero igual puede agregársele módulos adaptadores con sockets de diferentes tamaños que es mi idea. aunque me gustaría mas llevarlo a un simple cable tipo cable USB-Serial ya que el circuito es lo bastante pequeño como para encajarlo con el cable... bueno espero que les guste y oigo sugerencias y criticas constructivas.
Saludos


----------



## xyboni (Jun 8, 2010)

te felicito  , muy bueno. pero con que software programas?.  que tipo de programador es? .Disculpa mi ignorancia pero me causa mucha curiosidad


----------



## reyvilla (Jun 9, 2010)

winpic800 Tipo icsp


----------



## xyboni (Jun 9, 2010)

disculpa ultima preguta aparecen 2 icsp en winpic800 cual es el de 5V?. como se llama el harware lo puedo programar con otro software


----------



## reyvilla (Jun 9, 2010)

jdm programer, el hardware se llama programador rv-0.1, mas sin embargo se utiliza el jdm programer en el winpic800 que funciona igual


----------



## carptroya (Jun 9, 2010)

Gracias por la información.

Le he visto tan simple que no me resisto a montarlo,  nunca está de más tener otro programador.

saludos


----------



## reyvilla (Jun 10, 2010)

ya lo probaste carptroya si es asi avisame que tal te parece gracias y saludos


----------



## carptroya (Ago 24, 2010)

Hola reyvilla, te escribo por aquí, ya que aun no tengo 25 post para hacerlo por privado.
Aun no monte tu programador, por falta de tiempo, espero montarlo en breve y ya te comentare.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## centenario (Feb 6, 2011)

Hola reyvilla  este post es justamente lo que eh estado buscando pero tengo un problema con los links no puedo descargarlo te lo agradeseria muchisimo    si me ayudas con eso


----------



## centenario (Feb 10, 2011)

hola reyvilla de nuevo  gracias por el aporte  ya funciono el del problema era yo que lo estaba estrayendo mal  bueno  en fin gracias tenia rato buscando esto


----------



## sbl (Feb 10, 2011)

disculpen la intrucion pero este programador puede programar el pic 12c508 no lo veo en la lista pero nesecito un programador para ese pic


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 10, 2011)

*reyvilla*
estoy queriendo entrar al mundo de las pic, me recomendarías este para empezar?, y perdón pero donde pongo la pic a programar y donde la pc?


----------



## sbl (Feb 10, 2011)

solaris8 dijo:


> *reyvilla*
> estoy queriendo entrar al mundo de las pic, me recomendarías este para empezar?, y perdón pero donde pongo la pic a programar y donde la pc?




mucho de eso va depender de que programador dispongas que puertos dispones en tu pc y que bajo que puerto funcione tu programador


----------



## reyvilla (Feb 13, 2011)

hola *solaris8* disculpa la demora, te lo recomendaria si como dice el amigo sbl cuentas con un puerto serial en tu pc, si es asi, hazlo con los ojos cerrados, primero por que es facil de fabricar, segundo es economico y tercero es practico...saludoss

a sbl no estoy muy seguro debido a que no lo he probado con C solo he probado con los F, habria que buscar el datasheet y probrar a ver que tal...saludosss


----------



## sbl (Feb 14, 2011)

y alguien sabe con que programador puedo programar el 12c508 o que puedo hacer ya que cuento con el JDM programer q trabaja poor el puerto serial ya intente varios metodos que mencionan en internet y ninguno funciono.


----------



## diodito (Jun 6, 2011)

xyboni dijo:


> disculpa ultima preguta aparecen 2 icsp en winpic800 cual es el de 5V?. como se llama el harware lo puedo programar con otro software



amigo el programador que esta en pdf si te funcono con el winpic800

saludos


----------



## kenoby (Jun 11, 2011)

buenas... queria consultar porque según tengo entendido con los programadores JDM es necesario insertar los  pics o  quitarlos con el programador desenchufado. entonces quisiera agregarle una extensión de cable del puerto que tenga antes de llegar a éste un switch que puede conectar y desconectar varias salidas y entradas en paralelo (cada una individuales) al mismo tiempo... 
el interruptor no es nada especial... solo que en vez de manejar una sola salida y entrada... maneja varias

de esa forma me ahorro la molestia de estar desenchufando el JDM 
¿le haría algun daño al pic o al puerto? debería poner algún nucleo de ferrite o algo en la extención de cable?
Gracias!!!


----------



## henhis khan (Ago 2, 2011)

hola reyvilla, 
se puede cargar el firmware con este programador?
gracias por el aporte, muy bueno


----------



## reyvilla (Ago 3, 2011)

hola henhis khan cuando hablas de firmware a que te refieres?


----------



## jalva (Ago 4, 2011)

sbl dijo:


> y alguien sabe con que programador puedo programar el 12c508 o que puedo hacer ya que cuento con el JDM programer q trabaja poor el puerto serial ya intente varios metodos que mencionan en internet y ninguno funciono.



El problema del JDM es que necesita 12volt en el puerto serie... si tiene menos, no funciona.


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Ago 17, 2011)

Reyvilla antes gracias por el aporte, una pregunta me estoy armando un programador, mi PC cuenta con  puerto serie, me estaba animando a  armar el JDM  pero en  una pagina que vi comentan que habia que checar los voltajes de dicho puerto y que debian medir -11 y que si daba un voltaje distinto no funcionaria, la cuestion es que el mio en efecto me da voltajes distinto, el compañero lubeck me comento que aun asi lo armara, la pregunta seria si lo has checado en otros PC?? Pues me llamo la atencion el tuyo y estoy pensando en hacerlo pero no se si funcionara en mi puerto Que me recomiinedas saludos


----------



## reyvilla (Ago 18, 2011)

hola la verdad me parece muy extraño ya que deberían ser standares los voltajes para todos los puerto serie de todas las pc de los hogares, en fin cuanto es la diferencia, mide los pines y anota su voltaje y colócalo para poder indicarte que puedes hacer...saludosss


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Ago 18, 2011)

OK por el momento me encuentro en el trabajo en unas horas los pongo gracias por contestar saludos


----------



## reyvilla (Ago 19, 2011)

Somacruz si lograste medir los voltajes a la final?


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Ago 19, 2011)

Reyvilla revise los pines que te mencione pero me dan -9 obviamente no tiene actividad el puerto al checarlo, el compañero Lubeck me comento que independientemente de eso ese voltaje podria estarme engañando y posiblemente al pasar a un estado alto me de el voltaje correcto en el link que te pongo mas abajo esta la susodicha pagina donde se comenta eso, igual dale una checada y dame tu opinion, de todas formas ya estoy decidido a armar el JDM y el que tu posteaste para salir de las dudas saludos

http://perso.wanadoo.es/pictob/jdmd.htm


----------



## reyvilla (Ago 20, 2011)

Hola acabo de medir mi puerto serie y me da -9,99V y el programador que arme que es el mimo de arriba me trabaja bien y lo he probado en dos maquinas distintas una mas vieja y la otra la adquirí hace poco y no me ha dado ningún problema, he programado 16f877/-A, 16f628A, 12f675, 12f629, 12f509, 12f508 muchas veces y no he tenido ningún problema, así que dudo que te presente alguno.


----------



## mikeekim (Ago 20, 2011)

Pues a mi el JDM no me ha funcionado de ninguna de las maneras con 10v que me dan los 2 series de mis pcs en cambio el pablin2 por paralelo con alimentacion externa y el pickit 2 clone por USB me han funcionado a la perfeccion.


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Ago 20, 2011)

reyvilla dijo:


> Hola acabo de medir mi puerto serie y me da -9,99V y el programador que arme que es el mimo de arriba me trabaja bien y lo he probado en dos maquinas distintas una mas vieja y la otra la adquirí hace poco y no me ha dado ningún problema, he programado 16f877/-A, 16f628A, 12f675, 12f629, 12f509, 12f508 muchas veces y no he tenido ningún problema, así que dudo que te presente alguno.



Reyvilla muchas gracias por responder sin duda debe ser una equivocacion de la pagina o quien sabe, pero me has aclarado las cosas muchisimas gracias por tu ayuda voy a armar el programador que pusiste y posteo los resultados aqui mismo saludos



mikeekim dijo:


> Pues a mi el JDM no me ha funcionado de ninguna de las maneras con 10v que me dan los 2 series de mis pcs en cambio el pablin2 por paralelo con alimentacion externa y el pickit 2 clone por USB me han funcionado a la perfeccion.



Mike vi el de pablin que dices pero desisti de hacerlo ya que mi PC no cuenta con puerto paralelo
 el pickit 2 clone es mi meta pero para eso necesito programar el PIC saludos


----------



## arrivaellobo (Oct 22, 2011)

Hola compañeros.
He montado el programador en mi propia PCB, pero no me funciona. He revisado la placa y aparentemente todo está correcto, adjunto los archivos de proteus por si alguien detecta algún fallo en la misma.
Además tengo una duda, y es que en el esquema, del pin DB5 salen los +5V para el conector ICSP, pero mirando dibujos de conectores DB9 RS232, dicen que DB5 es tierra... no lo entiendo.
Un saludo a todos ;-)

Son los archivos .dsn y .lyt


----------



## reyvilla (Oct 22, 2011)

arrivaellobo dijo:


> Hola compañeros.
> He montado el programador en mi propia PCB, pero no me funciona. He revisado la placa y aparentemente todo está correcto, adjunto los archivos de proteus por si alguien detecta algún fallo en la misma.
> Además tengo una duda, y es que en el esquema, del pin DB5 salen los +5V para el conector ICSP, pero mirando dibujos de conectores DB9 RS232, dicen que DB5 es tierra... no lo entiendo.
> Un saludo a todos ;-)
> ...



Hola te falta conectar el pin 3 del conector a la referencia de tierra del diodo led y si tienes razón con respecto lo del db5 es GND del db9 pero para el circuito es referencia de +5V si no serian -5V, cuando lo armes mide las salidas que yo coloque como gnd y +5V y veras que sin hay 5V positivo.


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Oct 22, 2011)

Lo que dice Reyvilla es cierto,el JDM si funciona, yo ya lo probe y lo postie aqui te dejo el link del que realice saludos https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/programador-jdm-icsp-63342/


----------



## reyvilla (Oct 22, 2011)

hola gracias por el apoyo Somacruz, y para que lo vean en funcionamiento les dejo un vídeo que coloque en otro tema,  el programador del vídeo es el mismo que coloque aqui saludosss...


----------



## arrivaellobo (Oct 24, 2011)

El error del pin 3 del conector lo corregí a tiempo antes de hacer el PCB, se me olvidó mencionarlo.
He medido la salida que comentas, pero tengo 0V, así que lo que voy a hacer es montar el circuito en una board y probarlo, y si funciona correctamente el fallo lo tengo en el PCB.
Gracias por la ayuda, un saludo


----------



## arrivaellobo (Oct 25, 2011)

Hola de nuevo a todos.
Reyvilla, acabo de montar el programador en una board, pero sigue sin funcionar.
Mido la tensión del Zener, que debería ser de +5V, pero obtengo 0.3. He probado en otro PC también, obteniendo idénticos resultados.
El transistor que estoy usando es el BC547 en sustituto del 2N3904.
Ya no se por donde seguir... necesito ayuda de los profesionales 

Un saludo, y gracias


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Oct 25, 2011)

arrivaellobo dijo:


> El transistor que estoy usando es el BC547 en sustituto del 2N3904.
> Ya no se por donde seguir... necesito ayuda de los profesionales
> 
> Un saludo, y gracias




 ellobo

Pon fotos del diseño que estas armando, en la board te deberia funcionar, yo sinceramente no he probado el diseño de Reyvilla pero obviamente estas checadisimo por el si no, no estuviera posteado en primer lugar, no me he detenido a checar bien el diseño que hiciste ya que ahora me encuentro en el trabajo y aqui no tengo Proteus, dejame hecharte una mano y de paso armo tambien el programador en unas horas estare en mi domicilio y voy a diseñar un PCB y lo posteo aqui para que lo veas saludos


----------



## BKAR (Oct 25, 2011)

chvre..yo pensaba que el mio era el mas pequeño..
aunque solo le metí un zócalo de 9x_lado para programar al 16f84a y 16f628a


----------



## arrivaellobo (Oct 25, 2011)

He desmontado el circuito de la board, y lo he vuelto a montar, y sigue sin funcionar...
Se me ha ocurrido que puede ser el cable que estoy usando, aunque es nuevo... otra explicación no se me ocurre.

EDIT:
Sigo dando la lata... he probado sin el cable, conectando la placa directamente al puerto serie, y ya por lo menos se enciende el LED.. pero conecto el PIC, abro el WinPic800 o el IcProg, y no detecta el PIC conectado, no lo programa, no lo lee... en fin, debe ser o que tengo puesto otro transistor, o que hay fantasmas malhechores en mi casa.. jajaja


EDIT 2:
A la hora de programar, en el pin 4 (MCLR, VPP) tengo sólo 9.4V. ¿Puede ser el problema?
Los 5V de alimentación del PIC están correctos.


----------



## reyvilla (Oct 25, 2011)

hola es raro ya que el transistor es su equivalente pero puede ser, mas te aseguro que he probado asi como coloque el esquema el programador y me a funcionado 100% desde el 2008 o por lo menos eso creía ya que logre programar mas de 250 pic's  con esas conexiones, mas sin embargo me hiciste descubrir una cosa, una conexión que le falta al programador que no tome encuentra y pido disculpas por eso no fue mi intensión hacerlo ,  no es gran modificación con un pequeño puente se resuelve fácil, es entre el DB7 y los diodos 1n4148, les dejo el nuevo esquema. Aclaro que sin esa conexión me funciono de 100% hasta ahora, la modificación fue una conexión pasada por alto de mi parte ya lo correji, tuve algunos problemas con pic12f509, lograba leerlos y escribirlos, pero no lograba borrarlos a la primera, eso fue todo, bueno les dejo la imagen del nuevo esquema y pidiendo disculpas nuevamente.


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Oct 26, 2011)

Reyvilla recien estaba elaborando la PCB cuando acabo de ver la corrección que hiciste a tu diseño, voy a realizar de nuevo el PCB, pues la verdad me intriga su funcionamiento aunque por el momento el JDM me esta funcionando bien nunca esta demas tener otro, mi meta claro es hacer el PICKitClone2 pero esas ya son otras hierbas te agradezco que hayas colocado la corrección del diseño haber si algun moderador lo pone al principio para que no haya confusiones espero en breve colocar mi version del PCB, no lo hare en SMD ya que aca no consigo los componentes saludos rey


----------



## arrivaellobo (Oct 26, 2011)

Gracias por la modificación Reyvilla, en cuanto pueda lo pruebo así, a ver si funciona. Pero me extraña mucho que os funcione a todos menos a mi, si no es debido al transistor, no se... Pero ya digo, que donde debería haber unos 13V para programar el PIC, sólo hay 9,3V.

Somacruz, mi objetivo también es construir el PICKIT Clone2... jajaja

He hecho la modificación, y ahora parece que funciona bien, tengo más de 13V en MCLR.
Muchas gracias por todo a los dos, os debo una ;-)


----------



## reyvilla (Oct 26, 2011)

De nada muchachos espero seguir aportando...saludosss


----------



## BKAR (Oct 26, 2011)

arrivaellobo dijo:


> .....
> Somacruz, mi objetivo también es construir el PICKIT Clone2... jajaja



igual yo!!
pero me quede en...
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/programador-microcontroladores-pic-memorias-puerto-usb-pickit2-clone-18080/index106.html#post522105_
no encontraba la bobina..y hasta ahora sigue asi...

ahi se estanco mi pickit2
después me hice un JDM!!!


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Oct 26, 2011)

Bkar yo ando en las mismas no consigo la condenada bobina, voy a ver como construirla..


----------



## BKAR (Oct 26, 2011)

use una fuente externa VPP...y monte en protoboard funionaba!
al final vendi mi18f2550 :cabezon:
y me quede con JDM de verdad con unos cuantos componentes de puede programar de todo!!!
tengo una idea:
se puede hacer un JDM via usb con esos hardware usb a Serial..el chiste ahora seria los Vpp na mas no creen?.para que el jdm goze de la magia USB ???


----------



## reyvilla (Oct 26, 2011)

seria genial mas no tan sencillo, un profresor me dijo que se podía modificando los tiempos de trasmisión del usb pero no me aclaro como, fue como una especulación mas no lo he visto, seria cuestión de revisar bien en la Internet y ver si se puede con solo un ft232 y pocos componentes mas.


----------



## BKAR (Oct 26, 2011)

usanso eso...
no digo q lo conectamos directamente y ya, no
si fuera asi..ufff


----------



## nanchoxl (Feb 29, 2012)

hola bueno he montado el JDM y me funciono a la primera con un PIC16F628A con el WinPic800 miren me fui a el pc de un amigo jajaja







gracias a reyvilla por la info....


----------



## reyvilla (Mar 1, 2012)

Que bueno nanchoxl, me alegra mucho que te halla sido util,  espero poder seguir ayudando por aqui ...saludos desde venezuela


----------



## SERGIOD (Mar 22, 2012)

reyvilla dijo:


> Hola, me gustaría dejar una imagen de mi programador de PIC's el cual hemos probado con muy buenos resultados con los siguientes modelos:.
> 
> *MICROCONTROLADORES LÍNEA: Gama Base*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> PIC10F200​PIC10F202
> ...



genial a ver si me doy un tiempito y lo armo


----------



## tragamon (Feb 10, 2013)

Hola a todos, 

yo ando un poco perdido en el tema del icsp... y eso que he buscado mucho por internet. Mi problema es que tengo montado ya en PCB el PICTRAINER 40 de la pagina ucontrol, pero la cosa es que no se como programarlo, es decir, que no se donde tengo que conectar el DB9. 

Entonces he visto que el unico conector que tiene la placa es el ICSP pero aun asi no se como conectarlo al pc. Buscando he encontrado este programador que habeis hecho. Y mi pregunta es si me podría servir para el PICTRAINER.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 10, 2013)

bueno si el pic que utiliza el pictrainer 40 esta dentro de la lista de compatibles del programador de reyvilla entonces lo puesdes usar para grabar el firmware de tu entrenador, debes ensayar sino te recomiendo que construyas el pik kit 2


----------



## tragamon (Feb 10, 2013)

Fernando Arias dijo:


> bueno si el pic que utiliza el pictrainer 40 esta dentro de la lista de compatibles del programador de reyvilla entonces lo puesdes usar para grabar el firmware de tu entrenador, debes ensayar sino te recomiendo que construyas el pik kit 2



Mi idea es usar el PICTRAINER 40 con el pic 16f877, que por lo visto funciona con el programador que habeis publicado aquí.

Ahora mi pregunta es la siguiente: como conecto el pictrainer (ya tiene conector icsp) al programador? y como conecto el programador al pc?

PC   <--------> programador <---------> PICTRAINER

Mi duda es como conectar entre si esas tres cosas.... teniendo en cuenta que el PICTRAINER tiene conector ICSP.


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Feb 11, 2013)

tragamon dijo:


> Mi idea es usar el PICTRAINER 40 con el pic 16f877, que por lo visto funciona con el programador que habeis publicado aquí.
> 
> Ahora mi pregunta es la siguiente: como conecto el pictrainer (ya tiene conector icsp) al programador? y como conecto el programador al pc?
> 
> ...



Tragamon, el programador debes conectarlo a el puerto serie de tu PC, es un cnector Macho DB9 atras de tu PC, ojo que ya las PC de ultima generacion ya no lo traen y menos las laptos, despues conectas el ICSP del programador en paralelo con el ICSP del PICTRAINER y asi se programa, saludos


----------



## tragamon (Feb 11, 2013)

Muchas gracias! En paralelo te refieres a que´el pin 1 va con el pin 1, el pin 2 con el pin 2, etc. no?


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Feb 11, 2013)

tragamon dijo:


> Muchas gracias! En paralelo te refieres a que´el pin 1 va con el pin 1, el pin 2 con el pin 2, etc. no?



Me refiero a que el PIN marcado como VPP debe ir al VPP del PICTRAINER, seria asi:


Programador              PICTRAINER


     PGC <-------------> PGC
     PGD <-------------> PGD
     VSS <-------------> VSS
     VDD <-------------> VDD
     VPP <-------------> VPP

A la hora de conectar, esos pines deben de coincidir con el otro de la manera en que te lo pongo, ya que sino, no podras llevar a cabo la programacion e incluso podrias quemar el PIC, asi que cuidado con eso, saludos.


----------



## tragamon (Feb 11, 2013)

Somacruz dijo:


> Me refiero a que el PIN marcado como VPP debe ir al VPP del PICTRAINER, seria asi:
> 
> 
> Programador              PICTRAINER
> ...



Y si mi pictrainer admite el pic 16f877 por ejemplo, y este programador tambien lo admite... en principio deberia programarse sin ningun problema, no?


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Feb 11, 2013)

tragamon dijo:


> Y si mi pictrainer admite el pic 16f877 por ejemplo, y este programador tambien lo admite... en principio deberia programarse sin ningun problema, no?



Asi es, los pines son los mismos, el programador debe hacerlo sin problema alguno, saludos


----------



## tragamon (Feb 11, 2013)

Y en principio hace falta fuente de alimentacion externa?


----------



## digito (Feb 11, 2013)

Hola muy bueno este programador, me gustaria realizarlo.

Lo puedo utilizar con un adaptador USB-232 (utiliza puerto seriale Com-bridge PL2303 Driver)


Saludos a todos.

....y olvidaba, muchas gracias.


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Feb 11, 2013)

tragamon dijo:


> Y en principio hace falta fuente de alimentacion externa?



No, este y otros programadores del mismo tipo incluyendo los USB son capaces de generar el VPP necesario sin la necesidad de usar una fuente de alimentacion externa...



digito dijo:


> Hola muy bueno este programador, me gustaria realizarlo.
> 
> Lo puedo utilizar con un adaptador USB-232 (utiliza puerto seriale Com-bridge PL2303 Driver)
> 
> ...



Lo siento, no es compatible con ese cable, ya otros lo han intentado y no funciona, saludos


----------



## tragamon (Feb 12, 2013)

Los pines esos que pone en mitad del circuito: "DB7", "+5v", etc. que son para unirlos al correspondiente pin del conector DB9?

Y otra pregunta, si necesito esos 5 voltios.... entonces en realidad si que necesito una fuente externa no?


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Feb 12, 2013)

tragamon dijo:


> Los pines esos que pone en mitad del circuito: "DB7", "+5v", etc. que son para unirlos al correspondiente pin del conector DB9?
> 
> Y otra pregunta, si necesito esos 5 voltios.... entonces en realidad si que necesito una fuente externa no?



Como te comente antes, el programador por si mismo es capaz de generar los votajes necesarios para la programacion, sin necesidad de una fuente de voltaje externa, saludos


----------



## tragamon (Feb 12, 2013)

Pero entonces esos pines db7 y +5v que aparecen en mitad del esquema, a donde irian conectados?

Por ejemplo... el +5v que aparece entre c1 y d3, que iria al +5v del conector icps?


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Feb 12, 2013)

tragamon dijo:


> Pero entonces esos pines db7 y +5v que aparecen en mitad del esquema, a donde irian conectados?
> 
> Por ejemplo... el +5v que aparece entre c1 y d3, que iria al +5v del conector icps?



Creo que ya se de donde viene tu confusion, me parece que te refieres al PDF que pone Reyvilla, lo que sucede es que el puso el conector DB9 con todos los pines en el diagrama, pero solo se conectan los que se ven ahi, asi que solo vas a conectar esos los demas que se ven solos no llevan conexion, si buscas en GOOGLE el JDM veras a que me refiero, saludos


----------



## tragamon (Feb 12, 2013)

He subido el esquema para que veas a que me refiero. Como veras hay en varios puntos del esquema que hay pines como db7, db3 y +5v que no estan conectados a nada. Y no se si hay que hacer un puente o algo asi jeje.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## reyvilla (Feb 16, 2013)

Hola tragamon, a lo que te refieres es exacto un puente entre los puntos que tengas el mismo nombre, lo realice asi para simplificar el esquema, en si todos los db7 van conectados juntos, igual los +5V, etc... Cualquier otra cosa me avisas en un rato subo una foto de la placa que mande hacer para que vean como quedo a la final en diseño del PCB...saludosss


----------



## tragamon (Feb 17, 2013)

reyvilla dijo:


> Hola tragamon, a lo que te refieres es exacto un puente entre los puntos que tengas el mismo nombre, lo realice asi para simplificar el esquema, en si todos los db7 van conectados juntos, igual los +5V, etc... Cualquier otra cosa me avisas en un rato subo una foto de la placa que mande hacer para que vean como quedo a la final en diseño del PCB...saludosss



muchas gracias por la respuesta. Por cierto, conoces algun transistor q use la misma configuracion que ese, pero que no sea smd?


----------

